# More of Tom's Job Stuff



## Tom (Oct 10, 2013)

I haven't posted any work stuff for a while. Thought some of the newer members might like to see some of my work too. This is a commercial I did a couple of months ago. I haven't seen it air yet, but a friend sent it to me on youtube. This is my dog Seven. He's the two year old son of my other dog Bullet, who you have all seen many times whether you know it or not. Seven has been working a lot lately and seems to be following in his father's foot steps. The cool thing is that Bullet, Seven, and Seven's mother Sophie, have all been raised on Pro-Plan and fed Pro-Plan their whole lives. That made it sort of a fun commercial to work on. Bullet is now 12 years old and living a life of luxury semi-retired and just being a regular "house" dog now. Seven's career is just getting started!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwKoUHIEC5k


----------



## wellington (Oct 10, 2013)

That is fantastic Tom. Joe will love seeing this. Joe and I were very impressed with Seven. If he could have stole him away from you, he would have.


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 10, 2013)

He is a very, very beautiful dog! Love him!!


----------



## erica anne (Oct 10, 2013)

Retired from? I am so curious. Beautiful dog by the way.


----------



## thatrebecca (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow, Seven is great in this! He looks so much like his dad.


----------



## TigsMom (Oct 10, 2013)

May I have a Paw Autograph? He's a star! Love the commercial.


----------



## reatrocity (Oct 10, 2013)

Seven is adorable! I second the pawtograph.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 10, 2013)

That's a really cute commercial. Made me chuckle out loud.





erica anne said:


> Retired from? I am so curious. Beautiful dog by the way.



(Bullet is retired from show business)


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 10, 2013)

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## Neal (Oct 10, 2013)

Did you bring this one to AZ last year?


----------



## oknursedana (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice. Beautiful dog.


----------



## sibi (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow Tom, you trained your dog good! He's beautiful, and while you aren't Turtleman , Seven is a brilliant star!!! Thanks for sharing. Now, I can brag to my friends


----------



## terryo (Oct 10, 2013)

I love seeing things from your jobs. I wish you would post more about your work and give us some more pictures. It must be so exciting, and I know everyone would enjoy seeing what you do.


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Oct 10, 2013)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing! I knew you trained dogs, but had no idea at what level. I don't have tv, so I'm glad you shared the commercial on here.


----------



## forujade00 (Oct 10, 2013)

Beautuful dog and loved the commercial. Had to show it to my dog lover friends.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Tom (Oct 10, 2013)

Neal said:


> Did you bring this one to AZ last year?



Yes. Good memory. He was the one I was jumping over the parking garage walls.




erica anne said:


> Retired from? I am so curious. Beautiful dog by the way.



To elaborate on Yvonne's answer: I train animals for the entertainment industry. All animals. Bullet has worked in in movies, TV and commercials for about the last 11 years. He's been on most TV shows you've ever heard of and some of them multiple times. Did you see "D'Jango Unchained"? He was one of "THOSE" dogs. He's literally been all over the world with me. South Africa, Morocco, Mexico City...

I also used to compete with him in a hard core protection dog sport, and he broke all sorts of records in the sport and won the Nationals" 4 times in 4 attempts.

He is the BEST dog that ever lived. 

I don't know that Seven will ever match his Daddy's accomplishments, but he's off to a great start. Look for him in an upcoming Capitol One commercial too.


Here is the other spot we did at the same time. The Corgi belongs to another company, but the GWP is one of my company's dogs. He was mostly trained by one of the girls I work with, but I helped here and there along the way. All the underwater shots were done in a pool, and I helped with that. This weekend I am picking up a puppy that will be a half brother to this dog and double him for movies and stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfK2wzZIQV4


----------



## Pokeymeg (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm so jealous of your work Tom!! You do such a wonderful job training your animals!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## sibi (Oct 10, 2013)

Omg, Tom, I had no idea of the extent of your work! How do you have the time to get on the forum and help people like me? Don't know how you do that! But, I'm sure appreciative that you are here still helping members


----------



## sopo (Oct 10, 2013)

Very cool and a beautiful dog. Thanks for sharing and what a great career. I would so rather work with animals than people. I used to breed cats and retired...mainly cause of the people part of it. Hope to see more of your work.


----------



## Tom (Oct 10, 2013)

sibi said:


> Omg, Tom, I had no idea of the extent of your work! How do you have the time to get on the forum and help people like me? Don't know how you do that! But, I'm sure appreciative that you are here still helping members



There is a lot of "downtime" in the movie business. I have to be here, but sometimes I just sit around for hours. Other days, I never sit down. That's why I laughed when that one guy said I have no life and just sit around on a tortoise forum all day. I have TOO MUCH life going on!


----------



## erica anne (Oct 10, 2013)

What a fun and exciting career! Good co workers too lol. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 10, 2013)

thats really cool Tom. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Oct 10, 2013)

Very cool, Tom. I've been on TV with one of my Basenjis...Animal Planet used us for some dog show clips, she was being cute for the camera and it impressed them. 
Had a few interviews as a handler and/or owner/breeder/handler. But other than that nothing exciting. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

How do you like working with GWHPs? I've worked this summer with a professional handler who specializes in them. Learned a ton, definitely a challenging breed, but nothing like training Basenjis...LOL


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 10, 2013)

Excellent. Simply excellent. Where were you when I was producing Animal Planet? I wish we had known each other. It was in 96, when the network started. Love those doggies! And the concepts, brilliant. We all wonder what our dogs are dreaming when they are moving their paws? Now, we know!


----------



## pam (Oct 10, 2013)

Great job thank you for all you do


----------



## Tom (Oct 10, 2013)

SenjiSandy said:


> How do you like working with GWHPs? I've worked this summer with a professional handler who specializes in them. Learned a ton, definitely a challenging breed, but nothing like training Basenjis...LOL



Well this question opens up a whole new can of worms. There is an element of genetics at work, but there is a whole lot of "nurture" going on too. I have only personally worked with a dozen or so German wirehaired pointers. In general I find them to be typical of any field hunting breed, but many German Wirehaired pointers are ill-tempered with a tendency for aggression toward strangers. Not all of them, of course, but some of them. Our GWHP isn't that way at all, but that's because he had two very experienced trainers raise and train him from a puppy, just for this purpose. We specifically trained him to NOT be aggressive toward strangers, to be highly social, and to have an abundance of drive and confidence. Had this same dog been raised in the typical American backyard, he would probably be as aggressive, and generally difficult to work with as any other GWHP. That's why I like raising dogs of any breed from pups. I MAKE them into what I want them to be. Now I won't be able to title a Basenji in a protection sport, and I might not win the overall in an agility trial with a Chihuahua, but at least to some degree, great dogs are made, not born.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Oct 10, 2013)

My first Field Champion Basenji, and a spectacular Open Field Courser. She has prey drive like nothing I've seen before or since....and I'm a Field Trial judge! I bred her, and produced this lovely female...



She got her FC title in only three trials, and was nationally ranked. She's now a Dual Champ (field and show) like her momma above, and produced a fab male I am currently showing and trialing.
I tried obedience for awhile...not my cuppa tea with Basenjis. LOL

Here's the son...



Hats off to you! I am jealous of your job.

At least now I know what's keeping yah from sending me my baby! [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][PACKAGE]


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## Sh3wulf (Oct 10, 2013)

Very cool commercials, knowing that the person who trained the stars is one of TFOs own. 
Currently training a puppy and just started leaving him out in the house. A few minor mishaps, but getting there.


----------



## Tom (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice pics Sandy. I love Basenjis. Never seen one chasing a lure before. I put my mals on a lure for a show one time. That was fun and amazing to watch. The show was about the history of dogs and humans, and the dog was supposed to be chasing a rabbit in an open field.


----------



## LisaTurtle (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow Tom that is really cool! I had no idea that's what you did!! I will definitely be keeping an eye out for the commercials on tv and bragging that I "know" you!


----------



## sibi (Oct 10, 2013)

Look at you, Sandy! The dog is beautiful.

You too, Beebee, former producer of a Animal Planet!

And Tom, the renowned animal trainer!!! 

What next?

Interesting stuff we learn about each other for sure.



SenjiSandy said:


> My first Field Champion Basenji, and a spectacular Open Field Courser. She has prey drive like nothing I've seen before or since....and I'm a Field Trial judge! I bred her, and produced this lovely female...
> 
> 
> She got her FC title in only three trials, and was nationally ranked. She's now a Dual Champ (field and show) like her momma above, and produced a fab male I am currently showing and trialing.
> ...


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Oct 12, 2013)

Tom can I send you my "untrainable" lab? He'd love all the attention! Bet he could be in one of those hunting ads or something since he is an akc lab that fetches and points. He's very bulky and handsome but slow to learn new things. We joke he has a 30 second memory. But I bet you could have him obeying commands in no time! I'll send him your way


----------



## pugsandkids (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you for sharing Tom, I love seeing what you do!


----------



## bigred (Oct 12, 2013)

All very cool stuff, you are very fortunate to do what you enjoy doing for work


----------



## Tom (Oct 12, 2013)

RosieRedfoot said:


> Tom can I send you my "untrainable" lab? He'd love all the attention! Bet he could be in one of those hunting ads or something since he is an akc lab that fetches and points. He's very bulky and handsome but slow to learn new things. We joke he has a 30 second memory. But I bet you could have him obeying commands in no time! I'll send him your way



There is a price for everything...


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Oct 13, 2013)

One way plane ticket in cargo it is!


----------



## Tom (Oct 13, 2013)

RosieRedfoot said:


> One way plane ticket in cargo it is!



Ummm... That's not the price...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Oct 13, 2013)

Well geeze....
Once I get moved to the ranch/kennel facility, I'm going to be taking client dogs that are more than just conformation show dogs. I plan to work on behavior problems, conditioning (for trials) and obedience. I have assisted a trainer with field labs for upland game. Hmmmmmmm
Maybe Tom and I can be the west coat connection for dog training. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
At the moment, I take client dogs (conformation) the day before the show, work with them, get them to listen to me and get away from mom and dad so I have their focus. Then the dog goes home after judging on Sunday. My new place I will have live in client dogs, some, like the Norwegian BuHunds, that will stay for months to years showing, training, breeding, then back home.


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


I think the next film or commercial needs a few well behaved, well socialized photogenic basenjis. I can supply a heard! Hahahahah


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Oct 13, 2013)

Haha I know that's not the price. Just thought you'd enjoy a challenge


----------



## Tom (Oct 30, 2013)

I found the long version today. Way better.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=71jCnHe3tkU


----------



## sibi (Oct 30, 2013)

Love it....just love it and the dog too! Thanks for the long version.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2013)

sibi said:


> Love it....just love it and the dog too! Thanks for the long version.



We always shoot so much footage, but little of it ever gets seen. I was happy with the 30 second spot, but a little disappointed that so much of our good footage didn't make it into the commercial. This spot showcases what we did much better.


----------



## Neal (Nov 1, 2013)

So, the big question Tom is whether or not your do is actually on the Pro Plan diet, or is this false advertising?


----------



## sibi (Nov 1, 2013)

Well, if you have any longer versions that don't get seen on commercials, I believe many here, including myself, would love to see it here


Tom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> > Love it....just love it and the dog too! Thanks for the long version.
> ...


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2013)

Neal said:


> So, the big question Tom is whether or not your do is actually on the Pro Plan diet, or is this false advertising?



Actually I do feed ProPlan. The dog in the spot was raised on ProPlan. His mother and father were also raised on ProPlan too. The father is one of the dogs from "D'Jango Unchained". He's 12 years old and is actually on another job today. Still going strong. You met Bullet. I had his bag of ProPlan in the van the day you met him.

Our German wire haired pointer that was in the other spot is also fed ProPlan.


----------



## Kara (Nov 1, 2013)

Very cool! Green with envy; you have an amazing job.



Tom said:


> I found the long version today. Way better.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=71jCnHe3tkU


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh my goodness! I knew you we're a dog trainer but geez! I thought like obedience trainer type... you know- the people who do $10 classed at petco. You make commercials with your doggies?


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2013)

tffnytorts said:


> Oh my goodness! I knew you we're a dog trainer but geez! I thought like obedience trainer type... you know- the people who do $10 classed at petco. You make commercials with your doggies?



I make commercials with all animals. This week its bears. Next week its rats and dogs. Last week it was goats, chickens and dogs.

Movies and TV too...


----------



## Sh3wulf (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey Tom, any advice for this beast? He's my fourpawbaby who has a bit of a jumping issue I can't seem to beat. 
He likes to jump on anyone or anything new. 


Otherwise he's very well behaved. Sit, lay down, off, leave it, bring it, come. All good, stay down not sinking in!


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2013)

The easiest explanation is this: If a behavior is followed by positive consequences, it is likely to occur again. If a behavior is followed by negative consequences, it is likely to not occur again.

With all of the variables involved, YOU must figure out how to make that behavior receive a not positive and/or negative consequence. Every dog and situation is different. Its unwise to make specific recommendations without a lot more info.


----------



## Sh3wulf (Nov 3, 2013)

Fair enough and appreciate it. I was sort of trying to just be funny - oops, didn't work. 
Obvious you are good at what you know as not knowing the circumstances of the dogs sitch you didn't give a recommendation. Much respect! 
Hope you will continue to share your videos. They are very cool


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 3, 2013)

Tom said:


> The easiest explanation is this: If a behavior is followed by positive consequences, it is likely to occur again. If a behavior is followed by negative consequences, it is likely to not occur again.
> 
> With all of the variables involved, YOU must figure out how to make that behavior receive a not positive and/or negative consequence. Every dog and situation is different. Its unwise to make specific recommendations without a lot more info.



Well said Tom. Very well said. I do A LOT of behavioral consult at work. It's not easy with just a brief history. Yes, there are generalized techniques for known common behavior issues, but as Tom said, every dog, household, human is different. There is no cookie cutter method.
If you want, PM me and I can point you in the right direction. And here is Sandy's animal behavior soapbox speech....there are no bad dogs! We has humans made our dogs what they are. We often inadvertently reward bad behavior and condition an unwanted behavior. Now we the humans are frustrated with dog...and even punish him...and it's our fault he is the way he is! 
That was generalize, not directed at anyone. I'm guilty of it myself. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Stepping down.

[GROWING HEART]


----------



## ulkal (Nov 3, 2013)

Really cool video.
I never was into dogs until I involuntarily got one and, after some troubles, really enjoy training her now. Its fascinating how rich and nuanced their communication is, and how they respond.

Impressive that you can communicate and work with dogs on such a high level. 
Please show more of your work from time to time.


----------



## Tom (Nov 3, 2013)

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> ....there are no bad dogs! We has humans made our dogs what they are. We often inadvertently reward bad behavior and condition an unwanted behavior. Now we the humans are frustrated with dog...and even punish him...and it's our fault he is the way he is!



You know there are exceptions to this, right? I've met a few true baddies that didn't have a reason to be bad...


----------



## wellington (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes, there are exceptions for sure. Have you ever seen a 8 week old puppy that would try to take your hand off? Years ago a friend had a litter of Chow Chows. 4 pups. Three, normal, one OMG, I have never seen such a mean dog, let alone a pup. Even younger then 8wks it was terrible, but more in its sleep. Nightmares of him growling, but like an adult and would wake up and come at you if you were right there. At 8 weeks, literally a terror. Between me and another dog trainer, we tried for four weeks to get something nice out of this pup. The owner told us she gave it to someone for a guard dog. I'm not really sure if she did, or if she had it put down.
That was one mean dog that we (trainers) recommended putting down. One thing I would never normally recommend. Yes, there are exceptions in dogs, same as there are exceptions in some people, that they should just be put down.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 3, 2013)

Tom said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > ....there are no bad dogs! We has humans made our dogs what they are. We often inadvertently reward bad behavior and condition an unwanted behavior. Now we the humans are frustrated with dog...and even punish him...and it's our fault he is the way he is!
> ...



OMG don't we know it! But I do try to give them the benefit of a doubt. Bad breeding???? Blame the human!!! There! Hahahahah

Sorry, tired and punchy. And Ken is no fun today. I build baby Franklin his new mansion, it's stacked on the one he made.




wellington said:


> ...same as there are exceptions in some people, that they should just be put down.



OMG, don't get me started! Speaking of "some people should be put down"...one of my receptionists quit, I have to help out because one of my techs is part time, the other...well....let's just say I don't want her up front. 
I hate working reception! Leave me in the back!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 3, 2013)

I loved the mini version, but this extended version is more to love. Jolly good work Tom and Seven! 
(Why is Seven's name Seven? Love his name, just wondering.).


----------



## Tom (Nov 4, 2013)

He was the seventh and final pup born. My wife looked at him and said, "If we keep this one his name is Seven." I, of course, said, "Okay."


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 4, 2013)

I KNEW IT! So many show dogs have names like that.

With my litters, I don't do themes, I don't name any of them, when I figure out which pup goes to which owner I've had a reservation for, I then start calling them whatever the family has chosen. Otherwise, they brief names based on description...the big flashy tri I ended up keeping we called "Flashy"....now he's "Dexter", after the Showtime series...and his registered name reflects that.

I love the naming game. How did Bullet get his?


----------



## AnnV (Nov 4, 2013)

Dang, I was unable to get the original vids you posted to play on my phone ( said private). And I kept forgetting to check on my computer. Just finally got to see the extended version which played fine.
I am left wondering if you had anything to do with the 'I could be great' Purina commercial. I watch a lot of animal oriented programing all day at my grooming shop and I see this one a lot. EVERY SINGLE TIME, I stop what I'm doing, watch, and tear up. What a sap! LOL
Having no children, and spending a lifetime with animals as a professional and hobbyist, it just gets to me. Probably because, although I haven't made movies and such, all of my dogs came to me with hopes and dreams. I worked with them, doing what they were bred to do and LOVE to do, and sometimes more than they bargained for. They give 100 % and more. 

I invite everyone here to 'like' my FB page for my shop. I have my albums and you can see all my 'small friends.' 

https://www.facebook.com/SmallFriendsGroomRoom

Anyway, here is what I think of the world
(Gift from a customer who knows me too well):


----------



## Kara (Nov 4, 2013)

The exception always proves the rule!



Tom said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > ....there are no bad dogs! We has humans made our dogs what they are. We often inadvertently reward bad behavior and condition an unwanted behavior. Now we the humans are frustrated with dog...and even punish him...and it's our fault he is the way he is!
> ...


----------



## Tom (Nov 4, 2013)

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> How did Bullet get his?



You ever seen a malinois run after a bad guy?




Kara said:


> The exception always proves the rule!



True true. I'm going to steal this quote from you!


----------



## dds7155 (Nov 4, 2013)

So Cool,,


----------



## AnnV (Nov 4, 2013)

BTW, I worked with a girl years ago who owned two German WH Pointers. I believe they were littermates. They were the best behaved dogs I knew!
She had a small party at her house when they were just juveniles. It was all dog ppl, so her dogs were not banned from the festivities. She had food all over, including snacks and hors d'erves sitting on her low coffee tables. They looked longingly, but never touched anything. I was impressed. Her adult Dobe was good too, but puppies?!?!
Would NEVER happen in my house of sneaks and thieves! Even the obed titled and therapy certified ones know they only get one chance when no one is looking...


----------



## Kara (Nov 4, 2013)

No theft required; we'll consider it a trade b/c I'm totally stealing this one: "If a behavior is followed by positive consequences, it is likely to occur again." I don't have a tactful bone in my body! Despite my love of ALL animals, I could never work with them b/c I don't have the patience for owners. 

Another one I stole from someone, somewhere: The more people I meet the more I like my dog(s)!! 

BTW, I wondered how you chose the boys' names, too. 'Seven' seemed obvious. 'Bullet' would have forever remained a mystery!



Tom said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > How did Bullet get his?
> ...


----------



## Tom (Nov 5, 2013)

That phrase and its counterpart work for all species. Even humans. Applying it well is where the genius comes in. 


And... Mystery solved.


----------



## Donatello (Jan 29, 2014)

Love this commercial. I put my cat on purina pro plan just 4 months ago. The vet told me he needed a different kind of food. I told him i tried blue buffalo, taste of the wild and he wouldnt touch it.So he reccomended Purina and my cat loves it. Great job. I am a pet groomer. I think having a job in any animal field is awesome..


----------



## sibi (Jan 29, 2014)

Tom, I recently saw a commercial advertising the 2014 Purina Dog Chow Dog championship (or something like that). What do you know about it? You know, now that I know about your training animals for commercials, everytime I see a commercial with animals in it, I wonder if that's you. Funny how that remains in my brain, and I can't forget it [email protected][email protected]


----------



## Tom (Jan 29, 2014)

sibi said:


> Tom, I recently saw a commercial advertising the 2014 Purina Dog Chow Dog championship (or something like that). What do you know about it? You know, now that I know about your training animals for commercials, everytime I see a commercial with animals in it, I wonder if that's you. Funny how that remains in my brain, and I can't forget it [email protected][email protected]



I don't know anything about that. Sorry.

Last year there were 12 animal commercials that I worked on in the Superbowl. Wondering If I'll ever top that record. It was very busy the last few months and we did A LOT of commercials, so maybe...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 30, 2014)

This is a bit off topic, Tom, but I thought it was hilarious:

Last night I was watching a program on TV about commercials that had been shown during super bowls. There was one (I can't even remember the product advertised) where the two people wanted a dog but couldn't decide on a chihuahua or a doberman. The sales person suggested breeding the two and getting the offspring. The resultant 'offspring' was a computer animation of a huge doberman head on a tiny chihuahua body that just got into all sorts of trouble. It had me laughing out loud.

I'm like you, Sibi, when it comes to animals on TV. I always wonder if Tom had anything to do with what I'm seeing.


----------



## Tom (Jan 30, 2014)

Yvonne, that was my companies job. Other trainers worked on that one while I was doing another job simultaneously. That was a very busy time for us. I heard all about it.

So it actually isn't off topic at all.  It IS Tom's job stuff!


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 31, 2014)

What a cool job! ! ! But not everyone can do it. 

That is a job performed from heart.


----------



## sibi (Feb 1, 2014)

I saw the commercial again. It's the 138 Westminster Purina Dog Show. Don't know of you ever attended one...was just curious.


sibi said:


> .
> Tom, I recently saw a commercial advertising the 2014 Purina Dog Chow Dog championship (or something like that). What do you know about it? You know, now that I know about your training animals for commercials, everytime I see a commercial with animals in it, I wonder if that's you. Funny how that remains in my brain, and I can't forget it [email protected][email protected]


----------



## Tom (Feb 2, 2014)

sibi said:


> I saw the commercial again. It's the 138 Westminster Purina Dog Show. Don't know of you ever attended one...was just curious.
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> ...


----------



## wellington (Feb 2, 2014)

Tom, I was into the conformation part of the showing. That's what we want most importantly, physical soundness (conformation). They have too be put together the way they are suppose to and be able to move the way they are suppose to. They also have too have the correct temperament too. All these are what makes them able to do the job the specific breed is suppose too do. The way I look at it. If they don't have the correct conformation/soundness, and temperament, they aren't built correctly to properly do the working part if it. Yes, those that don't pass the conformation of the breed can still do the job. Just maybe not as good or as long or in as healthy of a way, as those that has it all together the way they were meant too be.


I should say that's what good breeders will breed for. Unfortunately, there aren't many of them.


----------



## AnnV (Feb 2, 2014)

Did you have anything to do with the bear commercial during the game, Tom? That bear leaning over the counter like that cracked me up.
I thought I remember you saying you worked with bears...


----------



## Tom (Feb 4, 2014)

AnnV said:


> Did you have anything to do with the bear commercial during the game, Tom? That bear leaning over the counter like that cracked me up.
> I thought I remember you saying you worked with bears...



I didn't see the game or commercials. My wife recorded it for me. I was flying to Houston and then driving to Shreveport on Sunday. Bleh. No fun.

Was it the one with Olympic skier Ted Liggety (sp?)? The one where he feels like he forgot something? Yeah, that was me. My friend raised those two bears from cubs and now at 12 years old they are the best in the business. We drove all the way to Breckenridge to do that spot. We only used one bear at a time (he has two) and they put it all together digitally to make it look like there were three at the same time. Its a production company that I work for all the time and they are really a great bunch of people. That was a pretty nice job. Got to visit a friend from high school who now lives near boulder, had fun with the bears, gave the homeowners kid something fun to talk about in school, got caught out in my first serious blizzard... Fun stuff.

The bears are actually brothers, one year apart, and have very different temperaments. Both of them are very good in their own way and they look almost identical. They make a great team.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 4, 2014)

I had to Google it because I love bears. The super bowl commercial was for yogurt, not Ted Ligety. It's a very cute commercial, and a REALLY BIG bear!


----------



## AnnV (Feb 5, 2014)

Maybe the one you did Tom, is for the Olympics starting tomorrow. Since it involves a skier.


----------



## Tom (Feb 5, 2014)

I've seen my bear commercial a few times already.


----------



## sibi (Feb 5, 2014)

Tom, were the bears declawed? How do you work bears?


----------



## GotTort (Feb 6, 2014)

Tom, how did you get into this interesting line of work?


----------



## Tom (Feb 6, 2014)

sibi said:


> Tom, were the bears declawed? How do you work bears?



Nobody declaws bears. I don't know how to explain how to work a bear in a few sentences. Basically, behavior modification is the same, regardless of species. If a behavior is followed by positive consequences, it is likely to occur again. If a behavior is followed by negative consequences, it is likely to not occur again. Applying these two principals in the real world is where the genius comes in, or I guess sometimes it doesn't come in in some cases. My friend raised these two bears from cubs. He was already a very experienced bear and big cat trainer when he started, so he knew what to do. Some people just have a knack for it and some people just don't no matter how hard they try. The analogy I use is basketball. I could practice every day for 10 hours and I would never be as good as Michael Jordan was. My buddy is the Michael Jordan of bears.

Most of working with non-domesticated animals is creating and maintaining the right relationship. I can't just walk up to somebody else's chimp, lion or bear and start telling it what to do. Its a long and continuous process. The actual training part is relatively quick and easy. Putting yourself in the position to be that trainer is a long and delicate process. I am not a "bear trainer" by any stretch. My friend who raised them is the trainer. I know how to behave when around them and I get to occasionally bait them with a cookie or something, but my interaction with them is fairly limited, and under the direct supervision of their owner/trainer.




GotTort said:


> Tom, how did you get into this interesting line of work?



I've been drawn to animals since I was knee high. I have no idea why. Its just my thing. I went to an animal training school in the mid 90's and that is where I was introduced to the concept of training animals for movies. Prior to that, this career never even occurred to me. Free gourmet food made to order every day, excellent benefits package, decent pay, relatively easy work most of the time, get to travel the world and get paid to do it, and play with animals all day every day... Hmmm... Didn't take much thought for me to choose what I wanted to do with my life.


----------



## GotTort (Feb 6, 2014)

Sounds great!


----------



## AnnV (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: RE: More of Tom's Job Stuff*



Tom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> > Tom, were the bears declawed? How do you work bears?
> ...





LIKE! 

I wanna see Tom's bear commercial!!! :-/


----------



## Tom (Feb 7, 2014)

Found it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFxyXlvhlRk

That is Ben at the counter and in the fridge and Cody walking right to left through frame. Such good bears!


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey, I finally just saw Tom's Pro Plan commercial on TV just now.


----------

